# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] μεγάλο κλουβί με μια ζευγαρώστρα

## Windsa

Ανταλλάζω κλουβί (70x50x30) + βάση 
(κατάλληλο για *ένα* cockatiel η ζευγάρι Lovebird/Budgie η για καναρίνια/παραδείσια)
με μια λευκη ζευγαροστρα (60αρα) με χώρισμα όπως στη φωτό.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Παιδια΄το κλουβί το έχω δει,είναι άψογο και σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.
όποιος έχει να της δώσει μια ζευγαρώστρα ας το κάνει.

----------


## maria

Μήπως διευκόλυνε να έγραφες τις διαστάσεις για τη ζευγαρώστρα?

----------


## Windsa

είναι 60αρα... 
δεν θυμάμαι τις ακριβές διαστάσεις.
ψάχνω για ακριβώς την ίδια που έχω ήδη...γυρω στα 20 ευρω εχει η καινούρια.

----------


## μαρια ν

Πωλινα τι διαστασεις εχει το κλουβι σου

----------


## Windsa

το κλουβι ακομα διαθεσημο...

----------


## Windsa

αυριο θα το μετρισω, θα σας πω της διαστασεις....

----------


## zack27

up !!!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Πωλινάκι το έδωσες το κλουβί??

----------


## Windsa

70x50x30 είναι οι διαστάσεις του κλουβιού. Είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμο.

----------


## Εφη

Πωλινάκι εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι. έχω μια 60αρα ζευγαρώστρα(60x35x25) σχεδόν καινούργια με χώρισμα και θα ήθελα ένα κλουβί στις διαστάσεις που δίνεις.το θέμα είναι ότι μένω θεσ/νικη. θα ήθελες να το κανονίσουμε με κάποιο τρόπο? απ'οσο είδα θα έρθεις θεσ/νικη,αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να κουβαλήσεις το κλουβί μαζί σου και να σου δώσω εγώ τη ζευγαρώστρα να την πάρεις στην αθήνα στην επιστροφή.τι λές?

----------


## Windsa

Efh, αν μέχρι τότε δεν θα ενδιαφερθεί κανεις από τη Αθηνα θα το συζητήσουμε... αν θα έχω βοήθεια στο κουβάλημα κάτι γίνετε.  :winky:

----------


## nuntius

*Πάαααααλι θα κουβαλάμε, Βαγγελούκωωωωωωωωω!!!*  :Anim 59:

----------


## Windsa

καλε, εσυ ακομα δεν εχεις κουβαλισει τυποτα! 
ολα ο βαγγελουκο θα κανει??? :d

----------


## Εφη

οκ πωλίνα μου.θα περιμένω και θα  είμαι υπόχρεη στο βαγγελούκο αν κουβαλήσει... ::

----------


## vagelis76

Έκλεισε Έφη-Πωλίνα...θα το υποστώ και αυτό....χεχεχεχεχεχ

Γιάννη το κλουβάκι θα πάει άδειο?????? ή να βάζαμε κάτι μέσα?????

----------


## nuntius

Βαγγέλη, έχεις καμιά ιδέα; Κάτι σε κανάρι ας πούμε; Ή κάτι σε ζαχαρωτό ή ροδάκινο;  :winky: 


Sent from Nuntiaki 3GS
       using Tapatalk

----------


## vagelis76

Πουλάκι βρε και στο γυρισμό θα γεμίσουμε τη ζευγαρώστρα με τσουρέκια ε?
χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## nuntius

Αααα! Μα κ εγώ πουλί εννοούσα! Αλλά ζαχαρωτό μπαντζάκι ή αγαποπούλι ροδακινί;  :winky:  κ πληρωνόμαστε σε τσουρέκια... Γεμιστα με πραλίνα, καρύδι, ότι ναναι... Χεχεχε


Sent from Nuntiaki 3GS
       using Tapatalk

----------


## vagelis76

Έπεσες έξω και στα 2 φίλε Γιάννη...χεχεχεχεχχε
στα τσουρέκια μέσα !!!!!!!!!

*η Αγγελία έχει κλείσει για αυτό και κάνουμε πλακίτσα....

----------


## Εφη

λοιπόν παίδες μια που υπάρχει τόση καλή διάθεση,βάλτε στο κλουβί κανένα κανάρι τραγουδιστερό και εγώ θα σας γεμίσω την ζευγαρώστρα με τσουρεκάκια γεμιστά , τρίγωνα πανοράματος ή και ωραία νοστιμούλα μπουγάτσα χι χι χι ::

----------


## mitsman

Αν τα στελνεις στη Ναξο... κατι μπορω να κανω!!! χαχαχα

----------


## Εφη

μου πέφτει λιγάκι μακριά Μήτσο μου ::

----------


## nuntius

Με μια καλή μίζα κάνω τον διαμεσολαβητή! 2 τσουρεκάκια κ 1 κουτί τρίγωνα λέμεεεε  :winky: 


Sent from Nuntiaki 3GS
       using Tapatalk

----------


## mitsman

> μου πέφτει λιγάκι μακριά Μήτσο μου


χανεις χανεις!!!




> Με μια καλή μίζα κάνω τον διαμεσολαβητή! 2 τσουρεκάκια κ 1 κουτί τρίγωνα λέμεεεε 
> 
> 
> Sent from Nuntiaki 3GS
>        using Tapatalk


2 τσουρεκακια μονο και δινω ζευγαρωστρα και θηλυκο καναρινακι!!!!!  Τσαπερδωνα σωστη.... κανει κολπα και κελαηδαει και το πιο ακεφο αρσενικο!

----------


## nuntius

Τώρα με βάζεις να τρέχω τερκενλή χαλάνδρι για να καπαρώσω εγώ το θηλυκό!!! Χαχαχα


Sent from Nuntiaki 3GS
       using Tapatalk

----------


## Εφη

σκέτος πειρασμός Μήτσο ::

----------


## vagelis76

> λοιπόν παίδες μια που υπάρχει τόση καλή διάθεση,βάλτε στο κλουβί κανένα κανάρι τραγουδιστερό και εγώ θα σας γεμίσω την ζευγαρώστρα με τσουρεκάκια γεμιστά , τρίγωνα πανοράματος ή και ωραία νοστιμούλα μπουγάτσα χι χι χι


Πραγματικά θέλεις??????
Αν ναι δικά μου ΟΛΑ τα τσουρέκια !!!!!!!!
έτσι για να έχεις πτηνό Ρεθεμνιώτικο εκτος από τις ωραίες σου αναμνήσεις  εδώ...

----------


## Windsa

άντε-άντε...γεμίστε σάκους και κλουβιά...και ζευγαροστρες ))) Έχουμε κουβάλημα!!! ))) χα-χα-χα!

----------


## Εφη

έτσι η ομάδα πετάει!!!!!!!

----------


## nuntius

Εγώ θα βάλω κ δεύτερο σ´ακο μέσα στον πρώτο... Θα φέρουμε πεσκέσια λέει χαχαχα


Sent from Nuntiaki 3GS
       using Tapatalk

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ενδιαφέρομε για το κλουβί αν δεν έχει δοθεί  ,έχω μια ζευγαροστρα που ζητάς αχρησιμοποιήτι !

----------


## Windsa

το κλουβι το χαρισα στη Εφη. 
Να κλεισει το θεμα.
Ευχαριστω.

----------

